# Az ski racing teams



## Vortex (Jun 12, 2006)

Well the Pats' team seems to be all set for next year.   I would love to see a 2nd team formed.  I have been talking to Ga2ski about this.  I have sent a couple Pm's out to see if we might be able to get a 2nd team going.  Sounds like there is a WAWA team already, but not an AZ one.  Any takers on getting one going there?  Pm me if your interested in getting more info on how Pats' works or post if you want to help get a team going at WAWA or anywhere else. This is a blast.  Kind of like Bowling night or as I say better than a night on the stationary bike.


----------



## Sky (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe we can "affiliate" our team with AZ...or another group of folks can organize thier own team.  The tough part seems to be finding a female racer (not "mandatory" but you get "dinged" for not have a female team member's times every week).

We had 5 folks last year...our female racer ended up only racing once...so we got a female replacement to race under the girls name.  The replacement was asked to join originally...but she couldn't "commit".  Once she hit the gates...she wanted in.  She used to race and was originally concerned about the "serious commitment".  After her first race...she found it to be just enough of a kick to make it fun...without the race-hype she remembered.

When Billski comes back out of hybernation...I'll see what we would need to do to convert the current Wa team to an AZ link.  No promises.  I'm just a "member" of the team.


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 12, 2006)

No female requirements at Pat's, but I did bring Scott with me each week.

Actually my wife wants to race next season, but we need to find a babysitter for that to happen. It is way too early for her to committ right now.


----------



## Marc (Jun 12, 2006)

Sky521 said:
			
		

> Maybe we can "affiliate" our team with AZ...or another group of folks can organize thier own team.  The tough part seems to be finding a female racer (not "mandatory" but you get "dinged" for not have a female team member's times every week).
> 
> We had 5 folks last year...our female racer ended up only racing once...so we got a female replacement to race under the girls name.  The replacement was asked to join originally...but she couldn't "commit".  Once she hit the gates...she wanted in.  She used to race and was originally concerned about the "serious commitment".  After her first race...she found it to be just enough of a kick to make it fun...without the race-hype she remembered.
> 
> When Billski comes back out of hybernation...I'll see what we would need to do to convert the current Wa team to an AZ link.  No promises.  I'm just a "member" of the team.



Sooo, will I have to cross dress or what?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 13, 2006)

Ga2ski I am serious about getting a 2nd team going.  I would watch the baby for your bride's run and help out.  I'm sure that could be done.  We all could help out with that  ...unless you don't want the baby out.  Marc... good to  know if we need  another girl .....  Thankx for stepping up for the team.  Glad its not the Pats' team.:-o


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Bob. We might be able to sweet talk Grandma into watching the baby.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 13, 2006)

Better idea, just be great if she could join us.  My wife had some interest, but just to late getting home for her and to long for the kids to be alone.


----------



## roark (Jun 13, 2006)

Ga2- would she tele?


----------



## Vortex (Jun 13, 2006)

Ya she kicks his a--.  Complains alot less about how it hurts to Tele  also.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wish I was closer, I'm dying to join a racing team...


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 14, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ya she kicks his a--. Complains alot less about how it hurts to Tele also.


 
Not sure about at least one of those statements . . ..  hmmm which one do I mean.:razz: 

Not sure if she would race on tele or not.  I'm guessing not, but she is good tele skier.

Does anyone know if the daycare was still open at Pat's on monday nights?


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 14, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Wish I was closer, I'm dying to join a racing team...


 
You could race at Shawnee Geek.  I think Terry races there.


----------



## Terry (Jun 14, 2006)

There are night racing leagues on wed and thurs nights at Shawnee Peak. I think that I am going to race again this year. If you are interested, let me know. You can check it out on their web sight under racing with the moon.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 14, 2006)

Ga2ski beat me to it my thoughts as well.  Sounds like you on your way to a team.


----------



## thaller1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Terry said:
			
		

> There are night racing leagues on wed and thurs nights at Shawnee Peak. I think that I am going to race again this year. If you are interested, let me know. You can check it out on their web sight under racing with the moon.




I'm definitely interested!! I'll check out the site, thanks!


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 23, 2006)

Tanya - You Terry and Walter . . .  two more and you have a full team.  I beat if you posted your interest in making a team on the SRMB, you could fill the rest of the spots.


----------



## Sky (Jun 24, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Sooo, will I have to cross dress or what?



Naw...unless you really want to.  We have a female racer.


----------



## roark (Jun 25, 2006)

A couple blurry shots from the finals last year:
ga2 in full racing regalia






ga2 & Scott in the gates ('throw me a jacket... please!')





Looking forward to next season


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 25, 2006)

Roark - I would have expected that from Bob or Tree_Skier.  I'll remember this and get you back when you least expect it.  :argue: 

Hey if you are lucky I'll bust out my old racing pants and sweater that are vintage of tree_skier's.


----------



## Vortex (Jun 26, 2006)

You just lucky the picture is blurry.  I have never seen a tele-skier in a race suit, pray to the ski Gods' we don't again.  You and Dave do make a nice couple though.  Erik I got a new hiking, ski back pack so hiking and skiing can be combined.   looking for a Tucks guided tour next year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2006)

The racing teams looked like a lot of fun.  Hell, they let me hang out with them one night!


----------



## ga2ski (Jun 26, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Erik I got a new hiking, ski back pack so hiking and skiing can be combined. looking for a Tucks guided tour next year.


 
I'm there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 26, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I'm there.




Sign me up as well....really dug hiking for turns at K-mart.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2006)

Bump.  We still have 1 pats team.  Keep in mind we are trying to get two going and it looks like we may have some interest at Shawnee.   Lets stay a step ahead of the Ct group.:dunce:


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Could someone give me some insight as to how the teams work ..

I'm planning to take a couple of weeks in the end of January to go to Utah and don't want to leave a team in a pinch...

Whaller1 is also interested in joining a team at SP..

How do you prepare for races, are there coaches available or is a more relaxed free for all kind of deal?

Thank in advance!


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2006)

We were more relaxed, free for all kind of thing. We prepared for the races by going to the bar to have a couple of drinks! Basically it is all in what you want to put into it. Some people got real serious with GS suits, and all the latest race skis. We just relaxed and raced in our everyday gear. I do wish that they would set up a practice course so that you could work on your skills though. Two runs a week really aren't enough to improve your gate bashing skills. But we had a lot of fun though. We allways found ourselves about in the middle of the standings. Oh well!  :beer:


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun!  So, if a team member misses a couple of days it's not too serious?    I really like the idea so if you need team members count Whaller1 and I in!


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 14, 2006)

Our team at Pats is pretty laid back as most of them are. Sure there are serious racers, but we are mostly there to just have fun.  I even think I saw Tree_skier smile .  . . once, of course taht wasn't when Bob beat him down the course.

That being said there are some realluy good skiers at most of these race nights and a lot of regulars old joes like myself.

T - You and W would have a ball.  If you miss a few weeks it usually doesn't hurt as long as your team has the required number of memebers to count as team that week.  For us it was 5 people.  Plus at Pat's they drop your best and worst weekly scores to determine who makes it to the finals.  So join and have fun.  If you want to practice, I'll sneak into the GSR and PT gates with you at SR.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 14, 2006)

And pat's is making renovations - - - too boot:beer: 

Including more snowmaking and making hurricane an night trail. Hmmm who suggested that in the AZ challenge?

More info here:

http://news.alpinezone.com/9193/
__________________


----------



## Sky (Jul 16, 2006)

Not sure about other places...and how they "have" to or "choose" to follow NASTAR or local mountainrules....but here goes.

1) Practice.  SOme places have NASTAR courses set up for non-racing.  WIldact does, but I don't know how frequently.  Wachusett does every day.  Wa's daily run is a single lane on the same slope as the nightly races, but not the same gates...so you can practice doing gates at least.  Times are announced along with handicap-related medal achievement and (as long as you didn't achieve "platinum") the amount of time you need to drop to bump up to the next level.

2) Wa also offers clinics.  Maybe other mountains do as well.  Wa's are early morning (before the hill officially opens for the daily public) I think).

3) Where Wa requires a female racer...the team is "docked" if the female racer fails to show...but if you are doing this "recreationaly"....so what!  Each racer still gets timed, and logged in to the NASTAR database, and really....you are racing against yourself and all others of your gender/age.  Our female racer missed all but one race last year (we found a replacement who raced in her name).  The replacement was older and still qualified for "silver" @ the lower age bracket.  We had a "Masters" level team member....we came in 80th or so out of 125 teams.  We all are doing it again...for the fun of it.

Go for it!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 18, 2006)

Been gone for a while.  T you and W will have a blast.  As far a being serious....  I'm serious about 5 seconds before I race and thats it.  Its friendly competition.  Tree_skier is serious, but he also is a far better racer than the rest of us.  Nice to have 1 heavy hitter.  You W and and Terry are a start for a team.  Better than riding the exercise bike.  Ow not to mention racing does help you advance you free skiing.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok, here are a few questions.. Whaller and I are both very competitive...  probably me more than him..well.. maybe not.. I don't know.. I guess I am because I basically compete against the other sex... the "stronger" sex..(rolling my eyes here)..

should I invest in a racing suit????  My Fischer Big Stix good?  etc..??

What about some lessons in racing?  Do I just go out there and throw myself down the mountain and turn when I see a gate?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 19, 2006)

T just shopping should be enough to motivate you.:idea:   Depends on the league...  Terry could probably give you more info at Shawnee.  I don't wear one.  It kind of seperates those who are motivated with those who are just out for fun.  Most wear the suits that race on Wed and thurs.  A few wear them on Mondays at Pats.  Most are more concerned with hanging out than looking fancy.:beer:  Special skies...  use what you have and just go with it.  Unless the ski mall is calling your name.   Most of the race set ups are fairly easy to handle.  Sounds like you will do fine.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Bob!!  Chatted w/ Whaller1 last night and we decided to just go w/ the flow..ski the Fischers and w/ the apparel we have... no need to spend 200$+ to buy a race suit until we know we love it for sure and/or get serious about it.  

A little health competition would be good!!  Is it winter yet?


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 19, 2006)

T - You don't need any new clothes or skis to race in these leagues. Go out and have fun. As i said before, maybe i can talk to some of friends at PT and see if we can sneak into the gates for a few runs or better yet just run the gates while they are on the lift, but it is not necessary to practice. You will learn each week as you race as well.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 19, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> T - You don't need any new clothes or skis to race in these leagues. Go out and have fun. As i said before, maybe i can talk to some of friends at PT and see if we can sneak into the gates for a few runs or better yet just run the gates while they are on the lift, but it is not necessary to practice. You will learn each week as you race as well.




Yeah, I feel it would be better to just have fun!  I'm not going to worry about fancy gear or clothes..just beating everyone.. ha ha ha


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 19, 2006)

thaller1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I feel it would be better to just have fun! I'm not going to worry about fancy gear or clothes..just beating everyone.. ha ha ha


 
Who is typing at Thaller . .. .  this can't be the same women with 3 closets full of ski clothing.:smash:


----------



## Terry (Jul 19, 2006)

Nobody that I raced with got to serious about it. We just ran what you had for equipment and didn't bother with race suits. Besides they don't look to good with beer bellies! We just tried to best the times from the week before.:beer:


----------



## Terry (Jul 19, 2006)

Actually on weds nights we raced. On the thurs night teams they seemed to be more serious. Weds nights was more laid back, have a beer and have fun kind of thing. Also less crowded on weds nights. Sometimes it gets cold waiting in line to race! The shorter the line, the quicker you can get another beer! :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 20, 2006)

Terry you seemed to have gone to the chilemass hard regemented training program.  I hope you guys get this to work.  It will give me an ecuse to come over and say hello some week night. 

 Maybe some Sr ( south people )  Might a be a good place to start.  Ga2ski got scott from his work to join us.  I wonder about Breeze(wildcat employee)  Just thinking out loud.  Still looking for a few more people to get a 2nd team at pats also.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 20, 2006)

I did ask around work and my firends that skied and ended up with Scott . .. who surprising actually ended up being a good pickup for the team. (If I :flame:enough and he reads it, he is bound to post some day.)


----------



## Vortex (Jul 20, 2006)

Scott and roark were are most improved racers as the season went on.


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 25, 2006)

My company agreed to sponsor a ski team... whaller1 and I are in.. 

Terry are you in?'

I may have 2 more members from work who would like to join..


----------



## Vortex (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice work t. I'm sending you Terry's phone via Pm.  He may not pop in alot in the summer.


----------



## Terry (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm in. Let me know how many you definately have because I can round up a few people also. We can only have 7 members total. This is gonna be fun! :beer:


----------



## thaller1 (Jul 26, 2006)

Terry said:
			
		

> I'm in. Let me know how many you definately have because I can round up a few people also. We can only have 7 members total. This is gonna be fun! :beer:




Woo hooooooooo Four from MTS and Terry makes Five!!  We have 2 open spots!  

I can't wait... is it January yet??


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 26, 2006)

T and Terry -  That is awesome. If you don't find the people needed here you can always recruit on the SRMB.

Bob - I may have a new interested party at work. How may people do we have at Pat's? Is our whole orginal team returning?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2006)

I sent out pm's to all today.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob, I think my son has outgrown his race skis, need a pair of 148's SL or will they be too long for you.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2006)

Let me guess just a touch off retail.:idea:   Not joking I do want a short light pair for hiking this year.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Let me guess just a touch off retail.:idea:   Not joking I do want a short light pair for hiking this year.




How about $390 for a lightly used Fischer  WC SL jr 148 cm w/ FR 11 Freeflex bindings


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2006)

Dave get out your bike and trailer and bring them over so i can say no.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob they are just what you need and they are professionally hand tuned


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't help  it hand tune you know what.:razz:   I have my done by the machine at Loon every other week.


----------



## tree_skier (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Can't help  it hand tune you know what.:razz:   I have my done by the machine at Loon every other week.




Way too often to be done by machine.  Needing a machine every two weeks, thats how rumors get started.


----------



## roark (Jul 26, 2006)

First race with you two ought to be pretty good!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2006)

Dave.   I do what I want, so go............. and then should make you feel better:flame: .


----------



## roark (Jul 26, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Dave. I do what I want, so go............. and then should make you feel better:flame: .


Hand tune?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 26, 2006)

I use to tune my own gear.  These days I have the maching touch them up.  Dave still uses the same iron he waxes his skies with to iron his BVD's.  Ya he uses to much starch


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 26, 2006)

Wow I feel like it is mid-season with all the bickering. I miss the Monday night busting sessions. Oh yeah and the racing. 

Dave - you know 148cms are too long for Bob.  However I do have some of the orginal snowblades in mint condition that I'm willing to part with.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 27, 2006)

You were such a trend followe Ga2ski.  Snow blades... probably easy for a hike.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 31, 2006)

Well...  Update

Chilemass due to work issues will not be able to join our AZ Pat's team this year.  He joined and drove a long way last year to help make it go, but it just won't work out this year.   I appreciated having him around. He  and TB were the 1st people I made an outing with.  We had alot of fun you will be missed.  Come visit.


 Please send me a PM if your interested.  We have 1 opening it runs from the 1st week of Jan until mid March.  We will again race on Monday nights.  Being able to make it every night is very important.  I can give specifics if needed.

  I have not got a the final details this year but probably around $100 per person.  I have a couple non board members interested in joining.  I will let this run for a week and then make a decision.  The final choice will be made by msyelf and Ga2ski. He is our co-captain and worked with me to get this going originally. All past other members  Scott, Tree_skier, roark, Charlie, Ga2ski and myself are still on board.  As long as you pay Tree_skiers bills and don't question his fancy outfits your welcome.  I still am trying to get a 2nd team formed for that night also.   thankx


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2006)

6 days left to contact us.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 1, 2006)

Bob, I see Mr. Sponsor thinks you need to race faster

dave


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2006)

tree_skier said:
			
		

> Bob, I see Mr. Sponsor thinks you need to race faster
> 
> dave


Ok you got me I have no clue what your talking about.


----------



## roark (Aug 1, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ok you got me I have no clue what your talking about.


Probably the modern ski racing ad.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 1, 2006)

that would be it


----------



## roark (Aug 1, 2006)

hmmm, now there is a "international racer" ad as well. Wonder what would happen if I posted 'liposuction' 100 times in a thread?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2006)

5 days left.  Anyone interested?


----------



## roark (Aug 2, 2006)

While we'd love to have a ringer sign up more intermediate types shouldn't be scared. When I signed up last year I'd never run though gates in my life. Taking part in this last year vastly improved pretty much all aspects my skiing. And I met some great ski buds.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2006)

Having fun is all that matters.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 2, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Having fun is all that matters.




Although you may also learn something.  For example Bob learned that a helmet is a wise investment.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2006)

True.  Well Dave takes it seriously.  He also has alot of fun.  He is our hearvy hitter. We could use another.


----------



## roark (Aug 6, 2006)

One of my wife's co-workers is interested. He's never raced but sounds like a competent skier. He's my age and I expect probably a little better than I was last year. He also lives near by. I'll drop him an email and see if he's wants to post here.

Ga2: what about your wife, I remember you saying she was intersted? Or is that too difficult with the little one?


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 6, 2006)

Well Kate will do participate if needed.  We wanted to open it up to members of the board first.  Plus I have a new co-worker that used to race at Gunstock last year.  I have never seen him ski, but apparently he is an avid skier, because in his first week, he asked HR if the company did had any ski outings. Now that's my kind of new hire.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 6, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> ...I have a new co-worker that used to race at Gunstock last year...apparently he is an avid skier, because in his first week, he asked HR if the company did had any ski outings. Now that's my kind of new hire.



The recruiter deserves a bonus


----------



## Vortex (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad we see some activity here.
 I'll let it go a couple more days.  Maybe we can get a 2nd team out of this.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll close this out at the end of today.  Come on any active members interested?


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 8, 2006)

Why do we need to close this already?  When do we have to name our racers?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll let it run if you want.   I really just wanted to finish it off so I had less work to do to be honest.  I'll back off.   Sept and oct it starts to get more serious with registration and payment.

 I figured if we set our final team we could move on to the 2nd team.    Your right its back on.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 15, 2006)

Bump.

We have 3 potential people interested who are not posters for the last spot for Monday's Pats team.

 I still would like an active member to join our team.  Then we can start working on a 2nd team.  Scott, Ga2ski,Charlie, Roark,  Treeskier and myself are again coming back for the Monday night avtivities.  Chile has moved on, but I think he will make a visit or two.

 Monday night is the slowest night.  The least amount of racing suits and most relaxed attitude.  We usaually meet between 5 and 5.30 grab a few runs till about 6.15 and sign up.  Kind of a Chinese fire drill, but not that bad. 

 Then we grab a few more runs and check the coarse out.  We get our two runs in fairly quick and some grab a couple more runs.  We usually have 1 or 2 people that grab a table at the lounge. 

 About 9ish the race results are posted.  All the runs are video taped and played on the TV in the Lounge.  That may be the most enjoyable part.  Especially if you beat Treeskier  on you run or if you have a nice view of yourself getting draggged out of the Woods.:-D   

The whole race coarse is set up quite easy so any intermediate skier can navigate it easily. We usually are all home in Bed by 11 and I live an hour away from Pats.  So it does not kill you come Tuesday.  Actually feels like a 3 day weekend all winter.

Thaller1, Whaller and Terry have got a team going at Shawnee peak.  Props to T and her company for getting that going.  If you don't want to race at least come out and watch us and join us for a laugh and a lie in the lounge afterwords.  Beats riding the exercise bike.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 20, 2006)

If all goes well with my mother-in-law watching my son on Mondays and Tuesdays (trying to save two days a week at day care) then my wive will be racing unless we find someone else.  We will confirm in after a few weeks of spending one night a week with my mother-in-law.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 21, 2006)

The space is taken.  Mrs took pictures and came out and supported us. 
 A female member is a good idea for ballance. and she deserves props for putting up with you. 

 Lets start on the 2nd team.  Ga2ski ask your co-worker again if you please.  Roark you had made mention of a co-worker as well.

 Nice work Ga2ski. 

Any others have interest.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 22, 2006)

Well she isn't a definite yet, but more like a probable.  Like I said it is contigent on me being able to survive Monday night each with my mother-in-law.

I will check with my co-worker to see if he is still interested.


----------



## Terry (Aug 22, 2006)

Got a definate comitment today from John, one of the people I have asked for the Shawnee Peak team. In am still working on the other, who will be a ringer if I can convince him to ski with us! Last year he was consistantly in the top 4 or 5 every week. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 23, 2006)

Thaller1 pop in please.  Got Terry's update how about you?


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm interested but have a couple questions. About how much does it cost? What is included in the cost? Do you get some practice runs and/or freeskiing in? What time do you need to show up by? I'll be graduating in December and I have no idea where I'll be working by the time race season comes around, therefore I don't know what time I'll be able to get out of work and how far the drive will be, if I even find a job by then.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2006)

I can only comment on Pats.  Race starts at 7. Coarse gets set around 6.15.  You can ski from 3pm on.  Lifts close at 9pm.  Runs 9 weeks straight from 1st week in Jan, but I bet we start on the 8th cause we race on Monday's and  the 1st Monday in Jan is is New years day.

  All that is not settled until captains meeting on Dec.
Cost it was $650 per team last year.  We all paid around $110 and got shirts with the left over money.  Won't be much different this year.  I will again pay the fee in advance for the 1st Pats team.  I was paid back quite quickly last year.  Getting on a team in Dec might be a bit harder, but not impossible.  They usaually have room for folks to join in other teams.  Pats does help with placement.  Pats program has races mon-Thurs.  Monday being the most Mellow thurs being the most busy and many good teams.


----------



## skibum9995 (Aug 24, 2006)

If you get a second Pats team going you can count me in.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 24, 2006)

Great.  I think we have 3 people who are interested.  Folks start showing more interest come fall.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 25, 2006)

A little update. this propably will be spread around by Pats at sometime.  This year when you show you race pass on a non race night Mon-Thurs only.  You will be able to buy a night ticket for $20.  3p to 9p.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 25, 2006)

Bob R said:


> A little update. this propably will be spread around by Pats at sometime.  This year when you show you race pass on a non race night Mon-Thurs only.  You will be able to buy a night ticket for $20.  3p to 9p.



Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm plan on going a few non race nights.  Pats just listens and reacts to what Patrons ask for.  They get business, but still have the New england flavor.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 12, 2006)

Time to get going here.  Still waiting for 1 more member.  I would like to get this done soon.  There are benefits like cheaper off race night night skiing also.  Really busy at work.  I would like to get this done and move on.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 12, 2006)

You are looking for one more member for what  . . .  the first or second team?  I can definitely fill the first team with eiather my wife or my co-worker.  Pretty sure that my wife will race though.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 12, 2006)

It was more the 1st team.  I just wanted to get one done before working on  the 2nd team. If your bride or work buddy can take the last spot then I'll just wait it out Ga2ski. 

 I wanted to have 7 and get us registered.  I think in the next week or so everything gets posted on the how to and when.


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 12, 2006)

sounds good ... .  one of them will definitely participate.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Sep 15, 2006)

When does Pat's want the $$$$$?


----------



## Vortex (Sep 15, 2006)

Last year they posted everything the 1st week of oct.  I have been talking with the marketing dept on some stuff.  ie racer discounts.

  I think soon.  I'll get the info asap.  I'll pay and then get the info out so you all can get back to me.  Everyrone was cool last year and I have no problem doing it again.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 15, 2006)

You're a good man bob, short but good.




Bob R said:


> I think soon.  I'll get the info asap.  I'll pay and then get the info out so you all can get back to me.  Everyrone was cool last year and I have no problem doing it again.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

The game is a foot.  We start on Jan 8th this year.  Total is $650 again.  I would like $110 from each member.  That covers the race fee and when we firm up our 7th person their fee  will cover a shirt or team hat.  We can decide on that later.

  Please send me a pm with you home addy info, your  phone number  and mailing address Dob  e-mail is optional on registration form.

  I know some of you have new adresses so I could not do it.  I will give you my home address in the response. Send me a check and I will pay the fee.  I should be able to get all of this done this weekend.  Forms are kind of brutal.  Too busy to do any more.  www.patspeak.com  gives all the info you may need.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 19, 2006)

I heard from charlie.  I sent the rest of the gang Pm's.  If some of you want to get a 2nd team .....time to get a bit more serious.


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 21, 2006)

Bob sent you the info.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 21, 2006)

I have eveyone's  info except Roark's.  I think he is practcing getting married again.  As soon as he gets back to me we will be registered.  I know he moved since last registration.
Thankx


----------



## roark (Sep 24, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 25, 2006)

Thankx Roark.  Still need dob.  I registered  us and we will see what happens.  I sent an e-mail to them with a few questions.  I did not see a place to register Ga2ski as a tele person and I'll buzz them you Dob Roark later. 
 I just wanted in and registered. Thankx  for the quick response.  Going to let it ride for a while.  Just to busy at work to do anything ski related.  We are in. Nothing happens until the captain's meeting in Dec anyway.  I'll make that meeting.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 26, 2006)

I heard back from Pats' Roak's  DOB put in and Ga2ski will be put in as a tele racer.  Glad to have the gang back together.  Chile will be missed, but fun for all is in the plans.  Thankx Ga2ski for his help.   Roark has been volunteered to help out with communication as he did last year as well. Considered yourself notified Roark. jk


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 26, 2006)

Bob R said:


> Thankx Roark. Still need dob. I registered us and we will see what happens. I sent an e-mail to them with a few questions. I did not see a place to register Ga2ski as a tele person and I'll buzz them you Dob Roark later.
> I just wanted in and registered. Thankx for the quick response. Going to let it ride for a while. Just to busy at work to do anything ski related. We are in. Nothing happens until the captain's meeting in Dec anyway. I'll make that meeting.


 
Let me know if you need me to go to meeting as I think i live the closest to Pat's I can go as an Asst. Capt or if you unavailable.

Bob - Thanks for putting this together again.

If you are all lucky I'll break out the GS suit again this winter.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't wait for the GS suit again.  Trust me, that is what you need for an avatar.  You can be Superboss jr.  Again thankx for you help.  Pm responded do.  Not ment to be as rough as you took it, but point well taken.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 2, 2006)

bump.  I had to re-do everything. They lost our application.  Had to confirms my cc was not billed twice.  They manually imput it. Thankx to Gini for fixing it.   All I had was a comformation of my application was processed.  Computers just don't like me.  I think I sent all of you my addy.  Updates to follow.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 2, 2006)

Bob, checks in the mail

along with the other great lie's from campton and nashua

 the mobile home is paid for

 I didn't know she was my cousin

 and I was only helping the sheep over the fence


----------



## Vortex (Oct 2, 2006)

You ain't right Dave. thankx though.  Did you get new boards this year?


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2006)

check sent today.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 2, 2006)

Thankx gents.  Ga2ski got me via pm as well.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 2, 2006)

Not yet.  I am heading to the starting gate this weekend. I need to get the kids stuff.  I will probably end up with new GS boards for me so my son can run them for super G, they only have one race for the j4's so he doesn't get his own super g boards and a couple of reps said to just let him run adult GS skis.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 2, 2006)

Cool Dave.  I know a few are looking at stuff at the Waterville race program swap this weekend. All the shops bring last seasons gear out at good deals.   I still need to get my daughter new ski boots and confirm the bindings for my sons new board.  I'll have it all done by Oct 14.  Got to be ready for that early season open somewhere.


----------



## ga2ski (Oct 3, 2006)

Bob check was put in the mail today.

If all goes as planned I'll be running new tele boards this year.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 4, 2006)

Ya your boards were a bit beat up last season Ga2ski.  Roark and Tree_skier checks recieved.  Dave your $10 short.  Probably cause your cheap.:wink:    Sounds like I made it confusing to others as well my bad.:dunce:   I will be much happier when we just ski and the paperwork and all that stuff is done.  Thankx for the help.


----------



## roark (Oct 4, 2006)

ga2ski said:


> Bob check was put in the mail today.
> 
> If all goes as planned I'll be running new tele boards this year.


 
I was wondering about that... you beat the heck out of those skis!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 5, 2006)

Ga2ski and Charlie, thankx as well.  Money pocked and I'm on my way to Vegas.:flag:


----------



## Terry (Oct 5, 2006)

Have a lager for me Bob.:beer:


----------



## Vortex (Oct 6, 2006)

Thankx Terry.  Nice thought,  My 1st glass will be raised in your honor.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks to all for the checks.  The gang all paid quickly.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2006)

bump.  I got a race package in the mail.  The capts meeting is DEC 19th.  Ga2ski is our co captian and he is helping out by attending.  They sent us a brosure....  Ski Mon-thurs on a non race nights, (we are monday)  So tues, wed and Thurs and show you race tag and you can ski for $20 bucks.  Just for race team members, I'll get out a few extra nights with this set up.  

I talked to Thaller1 on Sat, sounds like she and Terry have that team set to go as well.


----------



## roark (Nov 28, 2006)

Bob R said:


> bump. I got a race package in the mail. The capts meeting is DEC 19th. Ga2ski is our co captian and he is helping out by attending. They sent us a brosure.... Ski Mon-thurs on a non race nights, (we are monday) So tues, wed and Thurs and show you race tag and you can ski for $20 bucks. Just for race team members, I'll get out a few extra nights with this set up.
> 
> I talked to Thaller1 on Sat, sounds like she and Terry have that team set to go as well.


Cool, looking forward to it


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bob R said:


> I talked to Thaller1 on Sat, sounds like she and Terry have that team set to go as well.



We do!  We have 6 team members and 1 open space..
I sent an email to SP to find out when we need to have our race fees in.. or maybe Terry knows?   

T


PS  Great time Saturday Bob!  Glad you like the shrimp.. 
Looking forward to catching you again and actualy doing some skiing!   I'm about to throw my boots out the window!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2006)

Thankx for the update T.  I might be around some at the River this weekend.  I get you later on in the week.


----------



## Terry (Nov 28, 2006)

Acording to their website, the team fees must be paid in full by Jan 3rd. I think the team members just paid on the first race night. I plan on being at the River on sunday the 3rd if anyone is around. :beer:


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 28, 2006)

Terry said:


> Acording to their website, the team fees must be paid in full by Jan 3rd. I think the team members just paid on the first race night. I plan on being at the River on sunday the 3rd if anyone is around. :beer:




Cool!
1/3 it is!  
I'm not sure yet if I'll be up there Sunday .. weather depending!  Hope to meet up w/ you soon though!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 28, 2006)

I am soooo jealous of you guys. I was the Alpine Racing Coach at Greely JH for two years. We trainned and raced at Shawnee. Shawnee does an incredible job with the racing programs, you guys are going to have a blast! TH...do you know Mark Smith per chance?


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 28, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I am soooo jealous of you guys. I was the Alpine Racing Coach at Greely JH for two years. We trainned and raced at Shawnee. Shawnee does an incredible job with the racing programs, you guys are going to have a blast! TH...do you know Mark Smith per chance?



Is Mark from North Yarmouth area?   I'm nervous and excited as I've never raced before.. any pointers?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 28, 2006)

Spend the majority or your time in the bar post race not pre.  Thats about all  I can offer for advice.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 28, 2006)

thaller1 said:


> Is Mark from North Yarmouth area?   I'm nervous and excited as I've never raced before.. any pointers?



Yea, he is. He teaches at Chevrus, good guy, his son was one of my stars but infortunately he took him and the other elite racer we had to Chevrus for final 2 years. I thought everyone in NY knew eachother....:lol:

You'll be fine. Just like anything practice makes perfect. When we trained the adult teams were on the next trail and it seemed they were having alot of fun. One thing is at night it gets very cold there so be prepared. After the first run you'll learn that it's important to start your turns quicker, you will be nervous but that will go away as soon as you fall on your butt and everyone laughing...:smile:

I had kids that never raced before and some that spent every weekend in elite racing ptograms at the Loaf and SR. For the kids that never raced before I told them, bottom line, racing gates WILL make you a better skier.


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 28, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Yea, he is. He teaches at Chevrus, good guy, his son was one of my stars but infortunately he took him and the other elite racer we had to Chevrus for final 2 years. I thought everyone in NY knew eachother....:lol:
> 
> You'll be fine. Just like anything practice makes perfect. When we trained the adult teams were on the next trail and it seemed they were having alot of fun. One thing is at night it gets very cold there so be prepared. After the first run you'll learn that it's important to start your turns quicker, you will be nervous but that will go away as soon as you fall on your butt and everyone laughing...:smile:
> 
> I had kids that never raced before and some that spent every weekend in elite racing ptograms at the Loaf and SR. For the kids that never raced before I told them, bottom line, racing gates WILL make you a better skier.



Thanks for the advise and frightening image !  

Should I be afraid to slam the gate and just go around or trying hitting it like the pros do?  

Does it hit back?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 28, 2006)

thaller1 said:


> Thanks for the advise and frightening image !
> 
> Should I be afraid to slam the gate and just go around or trying hitting it like the pros do?
> 
> Does it hit back?



Actually if they use flexi gates it can bounce back and hit you. That's why a chin guard and helmuts are required  by the state of Maine for kids to race. At your speeds I don't think it should be much of a worry. Like most adult recreational sports you will have people dressed and equipped like it's the World Cup and people wearing normal ski clothes and equipment. 

I don't know for sure but I wouldn't be surprised if they are required or at least suggested for you guys but a quick call to the racing department at Shawnee should clear it up. If you really get into it a hemut with chin guard would be a good idea.

To be honest being "old school" I did get somewhat bummed about the  technique of knocking the gates over as you are going around them. I realize that it allows you to get closer to the gate therefore increasing the times but at the level I was at the best racers that had the best technique of knocking them down and skiing around them at the same time always won. Takes alot of practice. The kids who raced every weekend had a definate advantage. We mostly raced GS but for slalom it's easier to accept and understand. As with most sports as you get better you will need some new equipment, like poles with crash bars on the grip part,  to progress. 

Bottom line...you will figure all this out on your own, at your own pace...you will have a blast.

When you guys get racing I hope you post about your experiences.


----------



## thaller1 (Nov 29, 2006)

For those of you racing at Shawnee:

Dec 21st is coaching night.  $20 will get a night ticket, coahcing tips, and food in Blizzards.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 7, 2006)

T - come with me at SR and we will hope in the gates.  I only do this when I won't be in the way though.  Often in mid-season, the black diamond group (adult seasonal program) sets up gates on Grand Rapids.  I have heard that a black-coated guy on teles has been known to run the gates when the balck diamond crew is on the lift . . . .shhhhhh..... don't tell Dan.


----------



## thaller1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds like a plan... I've sneaked in a few times when people aren't looking but not more than a couple gates..  I do like to ski right along side the racers thous and blow them away .. hee hee hee


----------



## bigbog (Dec 7, 2006)

*....weekends on Right Stuff will never be the same...*

Sounds like you won't be the toughest skier to sort out as the _AZoner_ @SR *thaller1*....the fully-armored one, Saturdays on Right Stuff or T2.   One could polish up their _Skiercross_ elbowing skills without much effort either...on weekends...:razz:


----------



## Vortex (Dec 28, 2006)

MLK monday we are racing that Monday night.  Got a note from pats.  Our 1st night will be
Jan 8th.  On vacation.  I'll do more and follow up early next week.


----------



## Sky (Dec 29, 2006)

Thaller, last year was my first time racing.  I was a bit angsty the first night.  I failed to hit the NASTAR course previous o race night...so my first run wasn't pretty...OR quick.

However, when I got the bottom, and hadn't made a fool of myself (by falling or getting tangled in the gates)...I was completely "over" the angst" and intot he thrill.

So, relax.  Do some NASTAR runs beofre you race (if you can get acess), and just have fun.  You are racing against yourself (despite the character in the lane next to you).

MY BIGGEST MISTAKE....turning AT the gate vs apexing @ the gate.  Still working on that one but it certainly gets easier to do once someone tells you about it.  *smirk*

ENJOY!!

..and good luck trying to figure out that handicap system.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 29, 2006)

Bob - my new tele boots are awesome.  I could even edge all day on the "eastern powder" at Cannon al day yesterday.  So Dave and Bob  - watch out . ..  you wouldn't wnat a tele skier to beat you down the course:uzi: :flame:


----------



## awf170 (Dec 29, 2006)

ga2ski said:


> Bob - my new tele boots are awesome.  I could even edge all day on the "eastern powder" at Cannon al day yesterday.  So Dave and Bob  - watch out . ..  you wouldn't wnat a tele skier to beat you down the course:uzi: :flame:




What kind of skis were you on?  There were some tele skiers at Cannon yesterday really ripping it up.  Karhu's?

Edit:  Actually after looking at your avatar I think you were one chair ahead of me on the peabody quad one ride up. :???:


----------



## roark (Dec 29, 2006)

awf170 said:


> What kind of skis were you on? There were some tele skiers at Cannon yesterday really ripping it up. Karhu's?
> 
> Edit: Actually after looking at your avatar I think you were one chair ahead of me on the peabody quad one ride up. :???:


 
He's got some Karhus and he skis like a madman so yeah, that was probably him


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 30, 2006)

awf170 said:


> What kind of skis were you on? There were some tele skiers at Cannon yesterday really ripping it up. Karhu's?
> 
> Edit: Actually after looking at your avatar I think you were one chair ahead of me on the peabody quad one ride up. :???:


 
You couldn't miss me. I was the 6'3" guy who forgot his coat and had to ski in a bright yellow rain coat. I was on my ScottyBobs as the Karhus are in the shop being mounted.  It was easier than me spending the time to do it in between watching my son.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 30, 2006)

Well with our son still waking up 2-3 times a night and my wife being a new teacher, she has decided she doesn't have time to race on Monday nights. So we now have an opening on our race team at Pat's Peak on Mondays. Let BobR or me know if you are interested and we'll give you all the details. First race is Monday January 8.


----------



## NickolasVanily (Dec 31, 2006)

*Hi to all Readers, wondering what to write in my first message*

Doctor Who & Torchwood related comment and opinion from the site editor, please feel free to post your comments here or in our forum 
cheap generic viagra 
Web Guide to Doctor Who; Submissions/Changes (Via Outpost Forum) ... Our RSS News Feed... use your browser or RSS reader for daily news updates 
buy viagra online cheap 

Check out this DVdoctor opinion and comment in the DVdoctor news forum. ... Well, you could go to Pinnacle's forums, or have your say in DVdoctor's own 
cheap lukach masterspace.biz viagra viagra.html 

cheap phentermine online 
cheap phentermine free shipping 
phentermine cheap discount 
This is a new version of Rollyo. Please use our contact form to send us any ... Health Search rolled by booloser · RadioControl Forum Search rolled by Colt 

Overview of Health Policy Health strategy EU Health Forum Open Forum, slide ... The EU Health Strategy and the new Health and Consumer Protection Programme 
Looking for acuvue+bifocal? Webdirectory about acuvue+bifocal, and related topics 
Save on your prescription medications. Visit our pharmacy for convenient and cost-effective way of buying generic drugs. We offer free prescription and delivery worldwide 
For this price we give you fast and descrete shipping,money back guarnteed,24/7 live support, discounting for reorder.Our site have a french and german version also 
Acne At Huge Discount! Free Shipping On Acne


----------



## skibum9995 (Dec 31, 2006)

ga2ski said:


> Well with our son still waking up 2-3 times a night and my wife being a new teacher, she has decided she doesn't have time to race on Monday nights. So we now have an opening on our race team at Pat's Peak on Mondays. Let BobR or me know if you are interested and we'll give you all the details. First race is Monday January 8.


PM sent


----------



## Vortex (Jan 1, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> PM sent




I sent you one also.  I hope this works.


----------



## Terry (Jan 1, 2007)

We are ready to go on wed night at Shawnee Peak. Wish us luck and we will tip a beer for you!!! (after the racing) :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck guys,  Skibum995 info sent.  I'll wait to hear back.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 2, 2007)

Broke out the new Rossi's sunday.  What a pair of rocket sleds.  Hopefully I will get them in a few gates this weekend and see how they really turn.


----------



## roark (Jan 2, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Broke out the new Rossi's sunday. What a pair of rocket sleds. Hopefully I will get them in a few gates this weekend and see how they really turn.


Nice. I assume Sneaux has the Nastar gates on Charlie's during the weekend? Might have to take a trip over there this weekend intead of the usual human gate practice I've been taking @ K. Still haven't broken out the new 'sticks yet, guess it's time!


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 2, 2007)

They plan on having nastar going this weekend on charlie's but that is weather dependant.  There may be a J4 race on sunday using charlies as the other options are limited.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey kids we need to show up Monday night for the 1st Race. Again we are racing Monday MLK weekend as well.

 Like last year the 1st night is a pain.  We need to sign release waivers get our race badges and all that.  We can get there any time after 3.  Try to arrive a bit early if you can.  I have timing issues myself on Manday, and won't be able to do all the stuff in advance.

New flash news flash.

SkiBum9995 is know on board.  I am forwarding his info to Pats this afternoon.  We have 7 folks know.  Welcome him to the gang.   Very cool.


----------



## roark (Jan 2, 2007)

Cool, welcome skibum9995.

I wonder if we'll be racing on Downdraft (the public Nastar course) - neither Twister or FIS are open yet (although the snow report does mention snowmaking on lower Twister twice).
Regardless, looking forward to it!:beer:


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 2, 2007)

Guys  - Since Bob may be late, I plan to be there by 5 on Monday.  I'll gather all the info from Sarah, the race secretary, if you haven't already done so by the time I get there.   I plan to hit the lift around 5:30 so we can get good start positions. Let me know if you will be later than 5:30 and we will make other arrangements.

BTW - the waranteed Karhus are mounted and ready.  Hopefully I get to make some turns on them this weekend.


----------



## roark (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm hoping to get up there as early as 4, workload permitting. We'll see...


----------



## roark (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm going to miss Februay the 12th. CO trip!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 3, 2007)

roark said:


> I'm hoping to get up there as early as 4, workload permitting. We'll see...





Roark if you are, pick up our tags and our liability forms.  See Sarah(She is the Race secretary,  you will remember her from last year.)  She will be outside the sled pub .That will help alot.  I have isssues at work.  Looks like I can get there 5ish at best.  As of 1 pm today it was 7pm so its getting better.

 Ga2ski is coming around 5pm.  He has said he will help.  I don't have anyone to help at work this up coming Monday so leaving early has been a big deal.


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 4, 2007)

We have 2 open spots for our racing team at Shawnee Peak!!  If anyone is interested please let me know!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 4, 2007)

T you might was to post a trip and event thread also.

  Thaller1 and Hubby are about as good a  people you will ever find..  Take her up on the offer.  Terry is alot of fun as well.  Come on gang get out and have some fun.  Better than riding the exercise bike.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll vouch for Thaller, Whaller and Terry as well.  You guys should post the offer on the SRMB as you might get some interest over there.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 4, 2007)

roark said:


> Cool, welcome skibum9995.
> 
> I wonder if we'll be racing on Downdraft (the public Nastar course) - neither Twister or FIS are open yet (although the snow report does mention snowmaking on lower Twister twice).
> Regardless, looking forward to it!:beer:


 
Looks like Pat's got Twister open, so we will all be racing on our favorite trail . . .not.


----------



## roark (Jan 4, 2007)

ga2ski said:


> Looks like Pat's got Twister open, so we will all be racing on our favorite trail . . .not.


IIRC Downdraft has the _pitch_ of lower Twister anyway, at least we'll get a "black." Hope they can at least build up a starting mound.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

I have admit...... I concerned if this will happen.  Still planning on it.  Please post if your going to be there Monday.  I have not heard from everyone.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 5, 2007)

I will be there.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

Thankxs Dave


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2007)

roark said:


> IIRC Downdraft has the _pitch_ of lower Twister anyway, at least we'll get a "black." Hope they can at least build up a starting mound.


I thought that Downdraft was a bit steeper than lower Twister...it's a pretty short trail in any case.  Better than nothing I guess.

I am still looking to go to Pats with the family on Sunday...I'll try to report back on the conditions.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

That would be nice hammer. thankx


----------



## roark (Jan 5, 2007)

hammer said:


> I thought that Downdraft was a bit steeper than lower Twister...it's a pretty short trail in any case. Better than nothing I guess.
> 
> I am still looking to go to Pats with the family on Sunday...I'll try to report back on the conditions.


Honestly I only went over to that side of the hill once. we usually just run laps on the summit chairs. Anything is certainly better than nothing and Pat's does a great job snowmaking. We'll take whatever we can get!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

Pats is a class act.  They will do what they can. Support Az friendly mts.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 5, 2007)

Scott and I'll be there.  so we have five, Dave, Kingsley, Bob, Scott and me.  I'm assuming Skibum will be there.  What about Charlie???


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## Vortex (Jan 5, 2007)

I know Scott and Ga2ski are coming.  I'll send Charlie a pm. thankx Skibum9995


----------



## skibum9995 (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks like I'll be getting there around 4:30 or so. I've never been to Pats before, will it be obvious where I need to go to get the paperwork?


----------



## roark (Jan 7, 2007)

skibum9995 said:


> Looks like I'll be getting there around 4:30 or so. I've never been to Pats before, will it be obvious where I need to go to get the paperwork?


The main lodge is on the left as you walk up. Go upstairs. We'll meet just outside the bar.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 7, 2007)

I just spoke to Pat's and as of now we are still racing.


----------



## hammer (Jan 7, 2007)

I was at Pats today...here is what I saw:
Downdraft was closed.
Upper Twister has no snow...Lower Twister looked like it was closed.
Races today were being run on East Wind, and I'd guess that tomorrow night will be on East Wind as well.
Overall coverage is very spotty...only sections of a few trails had side to side.
Hurricane is full of big, hard bumps.  Everyone going down the trail was picking their way down.
Still had a good time...even with all of the bare patches and hardpack/ice, the mountain was still skiable.


----------



## roark (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update hammer.

Hopefully there will still be coverage after tomorrows r@in.

This was the first weekend I didn't get out since before Tday :x


----------



## Vortex (Jan 8, 2007)

thankx for the udates.  Keep checking here and Pats site.  I will be out of the office most of the day.


edit edit edit
Pats is closed Monday. I 'll get info out when I have it. www.patspeak.com


----------



## Vortex (Jan 18, 2007)

Come on T. What were the Shawnee results?:smile:


----------



## Terry (Jan 18, 2007)

We finnished 7th out of 14 teams. But we had fun. The results are at www.nastar.com.  Mountain- Shawnee Peak. Team- Maine Tecnical source. It was very COLD out there last night.BRRRR!


----------



## thaller1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Terry said:


> We finnished 7th out of 14 teams. But we had fun. The results are at www.nastar.com.  Mountain- Shawnee Peak. Team- Maine Tecnical source. It was very COLD out there last night.BRRRR!




It was a lot of fun!!  I can't wait to get out there and step it up a bit next week now that I know what to expect!


----------

